# remington 597



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

got an itch for a new rimfire & was wondering if anyone has one of these, if so how do you like it ?, would you get a 22 mag or 17hmr ? any known problems ?


----------



## bohunt1 (Feb 10, 2004)

drwink Gander moutain has the 597 on sale right now. $50 off. I hope this helps persuade you.LOL


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks, so does bass pro & i was thinking of going there this weekend. You don't know what there price is do you ?
I have had a lot of views but only one reply & there must not be many that have these guns.
May want to spend a little more on a 10/22 mag & can always get a .17 conversion kit later I guess.

still haven't decided thanks,
wink


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

i have a rem 597 LR. Its inaccurate. i would spend a little more for a Ruger. just cents .02 cents


----------



## Todd Frank (Nov 20, 2003)

I got a 597 in 22mag love it.....lots of fox under its belt....


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a 597 .22 LR SS Synthetic and can drive nails w/ it. The scope and decent ammo makes all the difference.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a 597 in .22 LR caliber. Once I found a brand of ammo it liked I could drive tacks with it. The only problem that I've experienced with it is it's occasional jamming. About one round of every magine full would "stove pipe". It was that way from day one. I keep it very clean and oiled properly but still have the problem. I only has maybe 100 rounds or less through it.


----------



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

> The only problem that I've experienced with it is it's occasional jamming. About one round of every magine full would "stove pipe". It was that way from day one. I keep it very clean and oiled properly but still have the problem. I only has maybe 100 rounds or less through it.


call remington and tell them about your problem. they sent me some extra clip springs. you'll have to take the clips apart and double the springs. you'll only be able to load 8 rounds per clip. but it stopped the jamming problem in mine. I had to send mine back the remington to have another receiver put on. I don't like the way the barrel is attached to the receiver. I'll never buy another M597 of any caliber, if the barrel is attached the the receiver like it is on my .22LR.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks !, Now thats what I needed to hear and after much searching, I have decided to put this purchase off.
I did a lot of reading on the rimfirecentral forums and found out there are jamming problems and you can't load these clips full or you will have jamming problems. After re-working the clips(they like em sloppy to feed), accuracy wasn't an issuse when you found the right loads to shoot.
However, I will wait a while till I have a little more cash and then buy the Ruger 22mag, It will go better with my 35 year old Ruger 22LR that has never had a jam, or feed problem. Plus so many more accessories are available for a Ruger.

Many thanks to those that replied !!!


----------

